# Bushcraft log cabin



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

I've began to build a small bushcraft cabin big enough for me to live in comfortably and was wondering if anyone else has built a small shack as well?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Absolutely.
I am not impressed by "modern" log cabins with their fancy joints (that leak like sieves 9 times out of 10) but traditional log buildings can be amazing imo. Personally, I am not one for milled or "exact" fit logs, just get them together solid and structural and then ***** or apply another layer inside and or out. I have never gotten close to the abilities that many used to have but log buildings can be put together with surprising speed. They used to be able to put one together in a a week or less and we have them still standing here well over 100 years later (at least 50 without any maintenance). I good log cabin with heavy chinking (walls nearly flat) takes a while to warm up but once you get it there, even in -40 they can be too warm with just a little wood stove.


----------



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

Exactly. I put 4 post in the ground and began to stack small logs and nail them to the post to form the walls,once I finish the walls I'm gonna use some old lumber to stretch across the top and use that as my sleeping area(loft&storage), then build the roof. Place a little small woodstove,a table and chairs and Ill have myself a decent shack to live in. I'm not really gonna worry about building a floor just yet.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

What I did in my 10x10 cabin was I got one of the old cafe height tables and took it in half. I then screwed a 2x2 to the wall and then screwed the 1/2 table to that. What it turned out was a table for meals and a work counter for meal preparation. It also worked as a desk. It did not take up much room at all.

One thing to remember is that with a loft all the heat rises and could be unbearable to sleep in. My little trash burner stove often forced me to open windows and I did not have a loft. I created a bed that folded out from the wall.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm sure many would like to see pics.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I once owned a log cabin but it was built in the stockade style.


----------



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm building mine in the mountains where it's peaceful and quiet. And never have to worry about the way the world is going to hell because of the way America is being ran


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

We built a log addition. We did have the logs cut into 6x8, hubby hand notched each one and I did all the chinking. Two years later, it is still standing.



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd love to see it as well, I live in a log house, but would love to build one.


----------



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ill have pictures up soon!!!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

What size of cabin would everyone like?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh a 30X40 will do... Why Thanks.....


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice finally a post about a shelter built out of stuff from right beside it. Clay makes a really good floor if it is available locally


----------



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

Due to all the stormy weather here in Alabama, I have yet to move forward with my cabin build. Hopefully ill get one week of good weather so I can take some pictures of how the build is going. If anyone else has any pictures of their recent builds feel free to post and keep us updated


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I should have let my adobe dry a little more!


----------



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

So far its a shotty piece of nothing probably going to tear it down and start over...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Adobe,great for building*

If you live in The Southwestern United States the soil is of adequate composition for adobe home building,some grass ,water, brick molds and plenty of sun for drying the bricks and in no time you will have bricks,as history will show the frontier homes were build this way,with thick walls to keep the interior cool and high sealing for air circulation you should have any problems,matter of fact even today they are building adobe homes.
http://www.adobebuilder.com/index.html


----------

